# can anyone recommend a good breeder in the new england area



## mtenander1

I can't stand how quiet the house is without Mia. I need another Maltese. Can anyone recommend a good breeder in the New England area. Thanks.


----------



## msmagnolia

Awww....I'm sorry, but I do understand how you feel. I can't help you with New England, but some great breeders are only a plane ride away. I flew to Tulsa to get Hope and did the whole trip in one day. It wasn't bad.......


----------



## mtenander1

> Awww....I'm sorry, but I do understand how you feel. I can't help you with New England, but some great breeders are only a plane ride away. I flew to Tulsa to get Hope and did the whole trip in one day. It wasn't bad.......[/B]



What breeder did you use in Tulsa?


----------



## msmagnolia

Hope came from Tammy Simon at Tajon: www.tajonmaltese.com

There are many other good breeders also - some large and well known, some smaller and less well known but good all the same. If you look back on the breeder section at SM you will find many websites that you can check out. 

Hopefully some other people will chime in to try and help you.......

PS. I got two of my maltese from breeders who were watching them for show. I got them at 6 months and I like that age very much. Sadie came at 14 weeks and she was great too, but the slightly older pups were wonderful....they ate, slept and pottied without problem.


----------



## DianL

If I am not mistaken Spunsilk Maltese has a beautiful little girl around 6 months old that is available. if you are interested pm me and I will give you her email address. She doesn't have a website but she has some beautiful dogs. She is showing this week end in Emporia and took breed with her male puppy today.Her pups have those sweet little baby doll faces... She lives in Iowa....Dian


----------



## casa verde maltese

Are you interested in a boy or girl? I think http://www.chaletdemaltese.com/ (Susie Pham) has beautiful Maltese and she is in W. Virginia. How far are you willing to travel?


----------



## k/c mom

From what I understand from other members who have posted here in the past, there apparently are not any recommended breeders in the New England area! That seems amazing to me and maybe there are some that are hard to find. But if I were you I definitely would not limit myself to the New England area. 

And after what you have been through with your precious Mia, it would probably be best to use a breeder who does genetic testing and where you will be likely to find a puppy without genetic health issues. 

I hope you find your perfect puppy soon to bring joy back in to your home.


----------



## beckybc03

First, I am so sorry for your loss of Mia









I live in New England (Boston) and I could not find a breeder for the life of me. I didn't know nearly as much as I know now about breeders but I did know that the ones I found in MA and NH were not good. It seemed to me that there are just a lot of brokers in our area. I called all the numbers I could find and most people told me to call back a week before I was ready so they could let me know what they had. That sounded very suspicious to me and made me assume that they were brokers. I also found that the ones that were actually breeders were charging over $2,000 and these were really just BYBs. You can find a pup for that price from one of the great show breeders that you'll find information about on the forum. 

I don't know why there are no good breeders in our area? 

Good luck on your search!


----------



## Tina

What sex are you wanting? And what price range are you expecting?



Tina


----------



## Carole

Some wonderful top breeders do ship....and I agree that six months is a great age to bring them home! 

Best of luck


----------



## MaryH

> From what I understand from other members who have posted here in the past, there apparently are not any recommended breeders in the New England area! That seems amazing to me and maybe there are some that are hard to find. But if I were you I definitely would not limit myself to the New England area.[/B]





> I live in New England (Boston) and I could not find a breeder for the life of me. I didn't know nearly as much as I know now about breeders but I did know that the ones I found in MA and NH were not good. It seemed to me that there are just a lot of brokers in our area. I called all the numbers I could find and most people told me to call back a week before I was ready so they could let me know what they had. That sounded very suspicious to me and made me assume that they were brokers. I also found that the ones that were actually breeders were charging over $2,000 and these were really just BYBs. You can find a pup for that price from one of the great show breeders that you'll find information about on the forum.
> 
> I don't know why there are no good breeders in our area?[/B]


I come to this site only occasionally and post very infrequently, yet the majority of my posts are in defense of the VERY VERY GOOD BREEDERS HERE IN NEW ENGLAND!!!!! Honestly, I find it totally upsetting that people on this forum are so quick to broadly besmirch the reputations of good breeders living in New England; breeders who they do not know, have never met, have never even spoken to.

I have had Maltese for ten years. My first three, one of whom has passed away, came through rescue groups. My other two Maltese have come from good, solid, reputable breeders, one of those breeders living right here in Massachusetts. The breeders who I know personally here in New England and recommend without hesitation do not have websites and are not on this forum .... they spend the majority of their free time caring for their dogs!! If you folks limit yourself only to what you find on the internet
then it's your loss and it's totally unfair to make the assumption that there are no good breeders around here. If you truly want to find good breeders around here you should get off the computer and get to some dogshows.


----------



## mtenander1

I am looking for a female and am willing to spend $2,000 +. I agree that anything less will probably just bring problems. I wanted someone close by so I could go visit the home and the breeder and meet the parents. I would assume that you would agree with me that it is important to visit the breeder. I am willing to travel a short distance by plane to go pick up and return in one day. Any suggestions would be very helpful.


----------



## MaryH

> I am looking for a female and am willing to spend $2,000 +. I agree that anything less will probably just bring problems. I wanted someone close by so I could go visit the home and the breeder and meet the parents. I would assume that you would agree with me that it is important to visit the breeder. I am willing to travel a short distance by plane to go pick up and return in one day. Any suggestions would be very helpful.[/B]


Monique, price does not guarantee health. Of my three that came through rescue groups, Andy will be 10 yrs. old in July and has never had health issues; Grace is 8 yrs. old, had bladder stones removed 3 yrs. ago and is in perfect health; Skipper had a heart murmur that got progressively worse and ultimately caused his death, but he was 1 week short of 14 yrs. old when he died. Of the two who came from good breeders, Timmy is 5 and is in perfect health and Hope is not quite a year old and is in perfect health. If I were shopping for a pet, my first consideration would be the "click" with the breeder, not the price tag. You have already spoken with one of the Massachusetts breeders who I would recommend without hesitation .... and she gave you a very solid lead. The breeder who I got Timmy from also lives in Massachusetts but she has no females right now and has no expected litters either; however, she does have an absolutely adorable 9 mo. old male that she has decided not to keep and show.

On Friday-Monday of Memorial Day weekend there is a Toy Dog Cluster in Fitchburg. I will be there as will at least one very good Massachusetts Maltese breeder in case anyone in this area wants to see some well-bred local Maltese.


----------



## beckybc03

I wasn't implying that all breeders in MA are bad breeders...I just didn't come across any that were good. I did not go to dog shows and all of the contacts I made were through searching on the Internet. I would love to know of good breeders in the New England area in case I decide to add another furbaby to my home in the future


----------



## MaryH

> I wasn't implying that all breeders in MA are bad breeders...I just didn't come across any that were good. I did not go to dog shows and all of the contacts I made were through searching on the Internet. I would love to know of good breeders in the New England area in case I decide to add another furbaby to my home in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


The best way to find good breeders and/or see their dogs is by going to dog shows. There are dog shows in this area over the next several months, however, not many Maltese are being show around here right now. The Toy Dog Cluster is Friday-Monday of Memorial Day Weekend in Fitchburg. There are outdoor shows in early June and again in July in Wrentham. There are shows in Topsfield in June. There are shows in July in CT I believe. There are shows late July in West Springfield. There are shows in Ballston Spa (Saratoga Springs, NY area) in early August. There are shows this summer in Maine and New Hampshire, too. You can get all of the information, including how many Maltese may be entered and what time and in what ring they are showing from www.infodog.com by looking at the show calendar section. And if you are willing to travel to Parsippany, New Jersey you could go to the national Maltese Specialty which is being held August 21-25. That information can be found on the American Maltese Association website at www.americanmaltese.org/


----------



## Jacki

Not everyone has the time to go to dog shows, and the internet is a valuable tool in a breeder search. I certainly don't have time to travel to New York -- or even CT -- to see a dog show.







Like BeckyBC03, I did not *find* any good breeders in New England and had my puppy shipped from a great breeder in another part of the country. Don't hesitate to take this route if you do not find a puppy locally. But there may very well be some very good Maltese breeders in New England and perhaps one of them has your new puppy! Best of luck.


----------



## mtenander1

I want to thank everyone for replying to my post. I have learned alot. I have been in contact with Josy of Josymir Maltese and will most likely work with her. She is very knowledgeable and I felt very comfortable asking her tons of questions. Again, thanks to everyone.


----------



## garrettsmom

> I want to thank everyone for replying to my post. I have learned alot. I have been in contact with Josy of Josymir Maltese and will most likely work with her. She is very knowledgeable and I felt very comfortable asking her tons of questions. Again, thanks to everyone.[/B]


That's great-keep us posted, I couldn't be happier with my Josymir puppy Winnie


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=377874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't implying that all breeders in MA are bad breeders...I just didn't come across any that were good. I did not go to dog shows and all of the contacts I made were through searching on the Internet. I would love to know of good breeders in the New England area in case I decide to add another furbaby to my home in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best way to find good breeders and/or see their dogs is by going to dog shows. There are dog shows in this area over the next several months, however, not many Maltese are being show around here right now. The Toy Dog Cluster is Friday-Monday of Memorial Day Weekend in Fitchburg. There are outdoor shows in early June and again in July in Wrentham. There are shows in Topsfield in June. There are shows in July in CT I believe. There are shows late July in West Springfield. There are shows in Ballston Spa (Saratoga Springs, NY area) in early August. There are shows this summer in Maine and New Hampshire, too. You can get all of the information, including how many Maltese may be entered and what time and in what ring they are showing from www.infodog.com by looking at the show calendar section. And if you are willing to travel to Parsippany, New Jersey you could go to the national Maltese Specialty which is being held August 21-25. That information can be found on the American Maltese Association website at www.americanmaltese.org/
> [/B]
Click to expand...

There are a number of us who plan on going to Nationals, myself included. I went last year and had so much fun and it was an invaluable learning experience. Thank you for offering your input on this thread. I'm on the opposite side of the country (california) so I definitely don't have anything to add since I'm not familiar with any new england breeders.


----------



## beckybc03

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=377874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't implying that all breeders in MA are bad breeders...I just didn't come across any that were good. I did not go to dog shows and all of the contacts I made were through searching on the Internet. I would love to know of good breeders in the New England area in case I decide to add another furbaby to my home in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best way to find good breeders and/or see their dogs is by going to dog shows. There are dog shows in this area over the next several months, however, not many Maltese are being show around here right now. The Toy Dog Cluster is Friday-Monday of Memorial Day Weekend in Fitchburg. There are outdoor shows in early June and again in July in Wrentham. There are shows in Topsfield in June. There are shows in July in CT I believe. There are shows late July in West Springfield. There are shows in Ballston Spa (Saratoga Springs, NY area) in early August. There are shows this summer in Maine and New Hampshire, too. You can get all of the information, including how many Maltese may be entered and what time and in what ring they are showing from www.infodog.com by looking at the show calendar section. And if you are willing to travel to Parsippany, New Jersey you could go to the national Maltese Specialty which is being held August 21-25. That information can be found on the American Maltese Association website at www.americanmaltese.org/
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I would love to go to the Toy Dog Cluster in Fitchburg but I'm graduating from law school that day, bummer! That sounds like fun! Thank you for the information though and maybe someday I will have to check out some shows and meet some local maltese breeders.


----------



## Tina

I come to this site only occasionally and post very infrequently, yet the majority of my posts are in defense of the VERY VERY GOOD BREEDERS HERE IN NEW ENGLAND!!!!! Honestly, I find it totally upsetting that people on this forum are so quick to broadly besmirch the reputations of good breeders living in New England; breeders who they do not know, have never met, have never even spoken to.


Mary,

If you knew of breeders in the New England area, why didn't you just say so and give a list of who they are so that people would know who to contact, instead of being a bit you know...............

Word of mouth is what people base their search on. It's great to have people recommend you to someone who wants a nice puppy and will give it a great home. Not everyone has websites or wants to have websites. Its alot of work to keep them up. And with the upkeep with my own dogs, I never had time to be on the internet while working full time and keeping up with dogs in coat and my house dogs too. So, I know where you are coming from. Would you be willing to share your knowlege of reputable New England Maltese breeders?









Tina


----------



## carrie

> I come to this site only occasionally and post very infrequently, yet the majority of my posts are in defense of the VERY VERY GOOD BREEDERS HERE IN NEW ENGLAND!!!!! Honestly, I find it totally upsetting that people on this forum are so quick to broadly besmirch the reputations of good breeders living in New England; breeders who they do not know, have never met, have never even spoken to.
> 
> If you folks limit yourself only to what you find on the internet
> then it's your loss and it's totally unfair to make the assumption that there are no good breeders around here. If you truly want to find good breeders around here you should get off the computer and get to some dogshows.[/B]


i don't recall seeing anyone being besmirched.









if there is no information on such breeders, how are they to be found? 
the first place people are going to look is the internet. and the first place recommended is the AMA, if they are not on the AMA, then they are referred by word of mouth. how are we supposed to know of the wonderful breeders out there if there is no information being offered? 

i know i was very inexperienced when i bought my first maltese and i didn't even know where to start, i looked to the internet for guidance. when i came upon this site, a great deal of information then became available to me. not everyone knows how to go about purchasing a maltese, or caring for one for that matter. the internet is a great resource and i commend anyone who is actively looking for a maltese for doing their research and going about it correctly.

you can't expect people to find something if there is no information to be found. 
please, offer the information you have available to you so there will be no further disagreements.


----------



## beckybc03

Yes please give us the names of the good MA/New England Breeders! I would definitely love to have them for future reference!


----------



## Littlemans Mom

> Yes please give us the names of the good MA/New England Breeders! I would definitely love to have them for future reference![/B]


 



Since I live in CT. I would love to have the names of breeders in New England







The one that I have met at a show and talked to at length on the phone is here in CT. She is an AKC judge, she shows and has had some really nice ones win big







Her name is Ingela Gram her kennel name is Foursome Maltese...she does not have a web site, you can find her phone # listed on the AMA site, she is the only one listed for CT. Very nice lady and extremely helpful


----------



## garrettsmom

Mary,

If you knew of breeders in the New England area, why didn't you just say so and give a list of who they are so that people would know who to contact, instead of being a bit you know...............

Word of mouth is what people base their search on. It's great to have people recommend you to someone who wants a nice puppy and will give it a great home. Not everyone has websites or wants to have websites. Its alot of work to keep them up. And with the upkeep with my own dogs, I never had time to be on the internet while working full time and keeping up with dogs in coat and my house dogs too. So, I know where you are coming from. Would you be willing to share your knowlege of reputable New England Maltese breeders?









Tina








[/QUOTE]

I totally agree Tina












> index.php?act=findpost&pid=377742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I come to this site only occasionally and post very infrequently, yet the majority of my posts are in defense of the VERY VERY GOOD BREEDERS HERE IN NEW ENGLAND!!!!! Honestly, I find it totally upsetting that people on this forum are so quick to broadly besmirch the reputations of good breeders living in New England; breeders who they do not know, have never met, have never even spoken to.
> 
> If you folks limit yourself only to what you find on the internet
> then it's your loss and it's totally unfair to make the assumption that there are no good breeders around here. If you truly want to find good breeders around here you should get off the computer and get to some dogshows.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't recall seeing anyone being besmirched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if there is no information on such breeders, how are they to be found?
> the first place people are going to look is the internet. and the first place recommended is the AMA, if they are not on the AMA, then they are referred by word of mouth. how are we supposed to know of the wonderful breeders out there if there is no information being offered?
> 
> i know i was very inexperienced when i bought my first maltese and i didn't even know where to start, i looked to the internet for guidance. when i came upon this site, a great deal of information then became available to me. not everyone knows how to go about purchasing a maltese, or caring for one for that matter. the internet is a great resource and i commend anyone who is actively looking for a maltese for doing their research and going about it correctly.
> 
> you can't expect people to find something if there is no information to be found.
> please, offer the information you have available to you so there will be no further disagreements.
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Well said Carrie! I live in Ct and last Fall I posted in the Breeders section about finding a reputable breeder in the Ct/Mass area. Mary H. commented on a small scale breeder I had met at the Ct Pet Expo (he was extremely difficult to get a hold of and didn't even have an email addy let alone a web site! ) It would've been nice to have gotten some other names of the "VERY VERY good" breeders in New England who don't advertise on the internet. I came up dry and eventually decided I'd have to fly out of state to get my puppy.


----------



## MaryH

> I come to this site only occasionally and post very infrequently, yet the majority of my posts are in defense of the VERY VERY GOOD BREEDERS HERE IN NEW ENGLAND!!!!! Honestly, I find it totally upsetting that people on this forum are so quick to broadly besmirch the reputations of good breeders living in New England; breeders who they do not know, have never met, have never even spoken to.
> 
> 
> Mary,
> 
> If you knew of breeders in the New England area, why didn't you just say so and give a list of who they are so that people would know who to contact, instead of being a bit you know...............
> 
> Word of mouth is what people base their search on. It's great to have people recommend you to someone who wants a nice puppy and will give it a great home. Not everyone has websites or wants to have websites. Its alot of work to keep them up. And with the upkeep with my own dogs, I never had time to be on the internet while working full time and keeping up with dogs in coat and my house dogs too. So, I know where you are coming from. Would you be willing to share your knowlege of reputable New England Maltese breeders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Tina, you're saying that not everybody has the time for a website so I should share my knowledge about breeders in this area? I'm confused now because the last time there was discussion about New England breeders here's what you had to say ....

"Hi! I've never heard of this guy. Was he an older gentleman? Most young people have computers, cell phones and what ever is popular. Even if Ingela said he was trustworthy I would wonder. If he makes himself accessable when he has litters why isn't he when he is on the road?
Even my husband who really is from the stone age has finally succummed to using the computer and cell phone."

Not only did you cast doubt in a public forum on the Kevyn Thomas, the breeder being discussed in that thread last November, but you cast doubt on Ingela Gram for having recommended him. I'll forego the opportunity of allowing you to publicly cast doubt on me, too. My advice to those looking for good breeders stands .... if you want to find some good breeders then go to some dog shows.


----------



## TheButtercup

well i'll throw in my two cents' worth of...something...

i will be completely honest... when i was looking for a buttercup... i had NO IDEA that dog shows were even open to the public, much less that i could find a breeder there. when i did learn more about them, i actually figured they'd be too focused on showing that they wouldnt want some moron like me coming up and asking a million questions. maybe i am the only one who ever felt like that. who knows. i just never put two and two together to get "FOUR!" and that "FOUR!" meant the "show dog bone was connected to the good breeder bone". again, maybe it was just me. i'm not too proud to say i can be an idiot. 

ann marie and the "i'm not too proud to call my mom an idiot, either!" buttercup


----------



## carrie

> Tina, you're saying that not everybody has the time for a website so I should share my knowledge about breeders in this area? I'm confused now because the last time there was discussion about New England breeders here's what you had to say ....
> 
> "Hi! I've never heard of this guy. Was he an older gentleman? Most young people have computers, cell phones and what ever is popular. Even if Ingela said he was trustworthy I would wonder. If he makes himself accessable when he has litters why isn't he when he is on the road?
> Even my husband who really is from the stone age has finally succummed to using the computer and cell phone."
> 
> Not only did you cast doubt in a public forum on the Kevyn Thomas, the breeder being discussed in that thread last November, but you cast doubt on Ingela Gram for having recommended him. I'll forego the opportunity of allowing you to publicly cast doubt on me, too. My advice to those looking for good breeders stands .... if you want to find some good breeders then go to some dog shows.[/B]


thank you for taking the time to educate us. 

your kind and informative input on the "good breeders" in the new england area is greatly appreciated.

i'll be sure to pass on the valuable information you have bestowed upon us.


----------



## garrettsmom

> well i'll throw in my two cents' worth of...something...
> 
> i will be completely honest... when i was looking for a buttercup... i had NO IDEA that dog shows were even open to the public, much less that i could find a breeder there. when i did learn more about them, i actually figured they'd be too focused on showing that they wouldnt want some moron like me coming up and asking a million questions. maybe i am the only one who ever felt like that. ......[/B]


No, you're not the only one. I felt like an annoyance hunting down Ingela Gram last Fall at the Pet Expo (despite the fact she was very pleasant); she was surrounded by people and I practically interupted a conversation just to get an opinion from her. Unless you're a seasoned Maltese owner, I think the typical 'newbie' searching for a first time Maltese pet would feel most comfortable with a breeder who offers a web site with at least some general information about their breeding program, pics, and a phone number for questions. At least in this situation we know the breeder is willing and interested to find a good home for their puppies. To expect a prospective new owner to "go to dog shows" and make connections seems a little unrealistic IMO.


----------



## msmagnolia

You don't necessarily have to attend the dog show. The big dog show producers have websites and entrants and winners for a dog show will be listed at their websites. When I was looking for Sadie I found breeders names from dog show entries and then did yahoo searches for info about them. This is just one way of getting names of breeders.

I also feel a bit uncomfortable at expecting breeders to have time to talk to me at dog shows. They are usually quite busy with grooming chores. I think that I would be brave enough to ask for their card and ask if I could contact them at a later date to talk about Maltese.


----------



## MaryH

> well i'll throw in my two cents' worth of...something...
> 
> i will be completely honest... when i was looking for a buttercup... i had NO IDEA that dog shows were even open to the public, much less that i could find a breeder there. when i did learn more about them, i actually figured they'd be too focused on showing that they wouldnt want some moron like me coming up and asking a million questions. maybe i am the only one who ever felt like that. who knows. i just never put two and two together to get "FOUR!" and that "FOUR!" meant the "show dog bone was connected to the good breeder bone". again, maybe it was just me. i'm not too proud to say i can be an idiot.
> 
> ann marie and the "i'm not too proud to call my mom an idiot, either!" buttercup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


My first three Maltese came from rescue groups and I knew nothing about dog shows back then either. When I started looking for a well-bred Maltese I was on another Maltese discussion forum and read again and again "go to dog shows." So I did and I felt like a moron, too. And I was overwhelmed and afraid to ask anybody anything. But I bought a catalog and watched the dogs that were being shown. And then I asked a friend who was looking to get a Dachshund to go to another dog show with me. We waited and watched the dogs being shown and then approached the breeders or handlers to ask questions and get contact info. Neither of us was in a rush to get a dog because we both already had dogs so we went to a few more shows, talked to more people, watched the dogs, got to know the breeders, they got to know us, and we each ended up getting very nice dogs. I showed mine in conformation and my friend showed hers in agility. Neither of us feels like a moron at a dog show anymore and each of us will always take the time at any shows we are at to talk to people about our dogs, our chosen breed, the show world, the performance events world, training, grooming, whatever.


----------



## I found nemo

Oh lord, Im so lost on this thread can someone explain to me








Feel free to PM me, that seems to be the norm when im confused















I think if anyone has good links that they boast about they should post them..JMO..
Andrea


----------



## Tina

Not only did you cast doubt in a public forum on the Kevyn Thomas, the breeder being discussed in that thread last November, but you cast doubt on Ingela Gram for having recommended him. I'll forego the opportunity of allowing you to publicly cast doubt on me, too. My advice to those looking for good breeders stands .... if you want to find some good breeders then go to some dog shows.


Mary,

I don't understand how I cast doubt on this breeder or for that matter Ingela Gram or for that matter you Mary. If you continued on with that thread you provided more information as to who this man was and what he had to do with Ingela Gram. When people have face to face conversations asking questions or wanting to know why someone is the way that they are is how we get information. My bad if you feel I was asking for more information incorrectly. I like many exhibitors follow the winnings by going through the superintendents show lists. I had not to my knowledge ever seen his name in conformation. You went on to explain that this breeder prefered performance events. In that case, I definetly wouldn't know of him. Then you went on and explained to people that he went to events that were abroad. Okay, he wouldn't be as easy to get ahold of. You provided information about someone you know to be a great guy. After you gave all that information on this breeder I know that I felt that he might be a person to purchase a nice pet from. I just didn't come back on and state that to the forum. 

Tina


----------



## MaryH

> Mary,
> 
> I don't understand how I cast doubt on this breeder or for that matter Ingela Gram or for that matter you Mary. If you continued on with that thread you provided more information as to who this man was and what he had to do with Ingela Gram. When people have face to face conversations asking questions or wanting to know why someone is the way that they are is how we get information. My bad if you feel I was asking for more information incorrectly. I like many exhibitors follow the winnings by going through the superintendents show lists. I had not to my knowledge ever seen his name in conformation. You went on to explain that this breeder prefered performance events. In that case, I definetly wouldn't know of him. Then you went on and explained to people that he went to events that were abroad. Okay, he wouldn't be as easy to get ahold of. You provided information about someone you know to be a great guy. After you gave all that information on this breeder I know that I felt that he might be a person to purchase a nice pet from. I just didn't come back on and state that to the forum.
> 
> Tina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Tina, let me correct a couple of your statements -- (1) I never posted anything about "what he had to do with Ingela Gram." I didn't know they even knew each other until I read in that thread that "she did say Kevyn was a reputable breeder and I would wind up with a very nice pet quality maltese with a good temperment." (2) I never said that Kevyn "went to events that were abroad." Please do not put words in my mouth.


----------



## carrie

Mary H,

the topic of this thread is "can anyone recommend a good breeder in the new england area".

what information, if any, do you have to contribute?

i suggest we stay on topic here.


----------



## Littlemans Mom

> Mary H,
> 
> the topic of this thread is "can anyone recommend a good breeder in the new england area".
> 
> what information, if any, do you have to contribute?
> 
> i suggest we stay on topic here.[/B]


 



I totally agree with you







Joe does not need to have to close anymore posts! Lets stay on topic and offer the help the original poster needed


----------



## k/c mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=379321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary H,
> 
> the topic of this thread is "can anyone recommend a good breeder in the new england area".
> 
> what information, if any, do you have to contribute?
> 
> i suggest we stay on topic here.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe does not need to have to close anymore posts! Lets stay on topic and offer the help the original poster needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Yep.... and the original poster has her new, adorable Josymir baby already, anyway. Check out her new siggy.


----------



## Tina

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=379272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tina, let me correct a couple of your statements -- (1) I never posted anything about "what he had to do with Ingela Gram." I didn't know they even knew each other until I read in that thread that "she did say Kevyn was a reputable breeder and I would wind up with a very nice pet quality maltese with a good temperment." (2) I never said that Kevyn "went to events that were abroad." Please do not put words in my mouth. [/B]
Click to expand...

 

Mary,

You are correct I appologize.







Its best to agree to disagree. Sometimes I make assumptions that I should not. You know the addage to assume, right? When I did I made an a** of myself.

Tina


----------

